# Dreamweaver



## tagliatelle (Dec 23, 2001)

I have used these software for making faster my keyboard on my webside in HTML.


----------



## Siq (Dec 26, 2001)

riiiiiight....


----------



## Nummi (Jan 5, 2002)

GoLive. we we we. ahahahehehahahahhehaeh. Macromedia is too much of a wintel company.  everything they make looks like windoze app.  Flash is a pain the nerduls.  Whatever.


----------



## rinse (Jan 6, 2002)

GoLive = CaCa

Dreamweaver is muuuuchh bettah!

Really... but none of them hold a cnadle to BBedit and a good smart noggin.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 8, 2002)

Next to manual coding in BBedit or other text editor, Dreamweaver is the best.  It can remove a large chunk of design time, and is the only program I know that writes "clean" code.

I use the following for the web design projects I undertake:

On my Mac:

Dreamweaver UltraDev 1
Fireworks 3
Flash 5
Photoshop 6
Illustrator 9
BBEdit
Acrobat
InDesign 1.5 (to make PDF's of apps, forms, etc.)

On my crappy wintel which my boss forces me to use (300 PII, winsuck 98)

Dreamweaver 3
Fireworks 3
Flash 4
Photoshop 5.5
InDesign 1.5 (to make PDF's of apps, forms, etc.)


Although, dreamweaver kills (ok, so do all the listed apps and even the flimsy calculator) my computer daily (the winsuck machine).  

My current records are:  

MAC
Um...this one time, at mac world, Steve said windows sucks.  Never a problem with the mac...ever.  It actually works so I can!

WINSUCK
System rescources <2%, and 25 crashes in a 6 hour period! Only had dreamweaver open with small page and fireworks with nothing minimized!


----------



## blueody (Feb 1, 2002)

If you think Golive is the best you are really missing out on something.  I first used Golive when i started web desgin and since have switched to Dreamweaver and wouldn't go back. Yes it dose look like windows but who cares becuase its user interface is easy to follow and has so many short cuts to things that Golive dose not.  Macromedias intergraton of its products makes web design so much easier.


----------

